

Poll: how many people click on the pdf, [scribd] or use a script? - diN0bot

Huh. I have near 900 points but couldn't find a poll link anywhere so this question will have to be answered via comments until someone else creates a poll. apologies for the confusion.&#60;p&#62;QUESTION: how do you view HN pdf's?&#60;p&#62;1. click the pdf to download and open with whatever application you want.&#60;p&#62;2. click the pdf to open in your browser via a plugin&#60;p&#62;3. click the scribd to view via scribd&#60;p&#62;4. use a greasemonkey script to view via something else&#60;p&#62;5. i'm a hacker i view pdfs raw!!1
======
jmonegro
<http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>

------
tome
I use Okular embedded by kparts (I think) in Konqueror.

